# Psoriasis. What do you use



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Wondered if there was anyone else on here with psoriasis and what they use to keep it at bay

I have a small amount of plaque psoriasis and use dovonex but it is not doing much to keep it at bay


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

best go to your dr mate and get some stuff off prescription. i had it on the back of my neck for while and it went away after using a mousse but cant remember the name.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Given the fact hes using dovonex i guess hes already been to his GP.

Ive got quite a bit of P. Full scalp coverage...On my back probably about 20-25 plaques the size of 20 pence pieces, on my front 2 areas covered the size of my hands.

Have you researched ? do you know it cannot be cured and we just have to learn to deal with it and supress it unfortunatley with these steriods and creams.d Im currently on a PUVA light treatment course which has started to clear it up about 60-70% .. ALong with that im using silkis ointment, eumovate cream and dovonex in rotation.

Speak with your GP and ask to be refered to a dermatologist, they are the specialists!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

i went to a homeopath. steroid creams strip layers from your skin (used them for years), they dont let the body deal with what the actual issue is. the light treatment works... but it'll come back after a few months.

honestly, i know it's prob a bit more expensive, but there are changes u can make to your diet to help it too, as well as whatever else the homeopath suggests. like in some cases coffee and mint can aggravate it (go figure)

anyway good luck with whatever u decide x x


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

what is it?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Readyandwaiting said:


> what is it?


dry skin, like exzema x x


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

retro-mental said:


> Wondered if there was anyone else on here with psoriasis and what they use to keep it at bay
> 
> I have a small amount of plaque psoriasis and use dovonex but it is not doing much to keep it at bay


Mate here's a cheap fix for it, Aqueus Cream, it's £4 from your local chemist use it and it will go within a few days. I suffered with it for years until I my ex missus came home from work and said try this she'd seen it being used at work to treat a number of skin disorders. I tried it and within a week it had all gone.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

lxm said:


> Given the fact hes using dovonex i guess hes already been to his GP.
> 
> Ive got quite a bit of P. Full scalp coverage...On my back probably about 20-25 plaques the size of 20 pence pieces, on my front 2 areas covered the size of my hands.
> 
> ...


Have done research. Have had it for 15 years. Its on my contact points. In thew summer it all but goes. In the winter i find dovonex keeps it down a bit but not enough. Tea tree is good to but the skin gets used to anything after 2 weeks. Just wondered if anoyone had sucsess with a particular cream



RXQueenie said:


> i went to a homeopath. steroid creams strip layers from your skin (used them for years), they dont let the body deal with what the actual issue is. the light treatment works... but it'll come back after a few months.
> 
> honestly, i know it's prob a bit more expensive, but there are changes u can make to your diet to help it too, as well as whatever else the homeopath suggests. like in some cases coffee and mint can aggravate it (go figure)
> 
> anyway good luck with whatever u decide x x


what did you get off the homeopath ? the steroid creams are shit because of rebound. the cream i use is a vit D cream and its ok. Much better than dovonbet with cortisone in it. Dont touch coffee or mint really but i have alot of dairy



Nidge said:


> Mate here's a cheap fix for it, Aqueus Cream, it's £4 from your local chemist use it and it will go within a few days. I suffered with it for years until I my ex missus came home from work and said try this she'd seen it being used at work to treat a number of skin disorders. I tried it and within a week it had all gone.


Have a massive tub of that and it helps a bit but not enough. the skin has got so used to it now.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

she gave me a load of different stuff over a period of 3 months. i cant remember the names of the different remedies to be honest. but they tailor it to your individual needs x x


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Try Exorex, it works well on most people and can be bough in pharmacies or online.

http://www.pharmacy2u.co.uk/exorex.html?affiliateid=81866680101062&gclid=COa575Tcs60CFSFItAodW1EX1A


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

i get it on my elbows i use aloh vera and vaselin on it and it really helps alot


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> dry skin, like exzema x x


Itchy scrot?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Have done research. Have had it for 15 years. Its on my contact points. In thew summer it all but goes. In the winter i find dovonex keeps it down a bit but not enough. Tea tree is good to but the skin gets used to anything after 2 weeks. Just wondered if anoyone had sucsess with a particular cream
> 
> what did you get off the homeopath ? the steroid creams are shit because of rebound. the cream i use is a vit D cream and its ok. Much better than dovonbet with cortisone in it. Dont touch coffee or mint really but i have alot of dairy
> 
> Have a massive tub of that and it helps a bit but not enough. the skin has got so used to it now.


do u smoke m8, my missus used to have it really bad and it went when she got pregnant, and came back after that and then she started smoking again, then when she stopped smoking it went


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

I have psoriasis and also developed crippling psoriatic arthritis so im on strong meds (methotrexate amd enbrel) which keeps it at bay 6 mins on a sunbed a week too for good measure. But apart from the prescription stuff i found this to be incredible for the plaques on my skin and still use it now if i get a flare up! Good luck mate.

http://www.aalgo.com/psoriasis.html


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Didn't like steriod cream so someone recomended diprobase you can buy it from the pharmacy use it every day and it keeps it at bay....its definatley stress all stress related though as when I go on holiday it normally completely clears up!


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

always had a small bit here and there but after using accutane i was destroyed in it.nothing worked had 12 different creams.went for light treatment which cleared it all in 6 weeks.it flared back up tho 5 months later and am currently into my 7th week of light treatment and its not clearing half as fast as first time.doctor has told me that i may be put on tablets for it in couple of weeks in i continue to not respond to light treatment this time.im one the lucky ones tho mine does not itch at all but just more of a appearence thing when people say whats that lol.i completely blame mine on accutane as i only ever had a small patch and now im destroyed in it after using accutane last year for 6 months.

some other causes of flare ups are stress,spirit drinks ((vodka and stuff),other meds,diet.

some say sunbeds help but never did for me.only thing to remmber is ur skin can become use to a treatment and u have keep trying new things and dont worry bout it.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I never realised so many on here had it.

As a twenty year old male I find it pretty crippling mentally. I've had it since I was 15 and didn't enjoy m teenage years at all, especially in school.. And I'm now an insecure wreck, hence why I'm working on getting fit and having a nice physique.

Anyone else find it hard emotionally or just me as im younger


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

lxm said:


> I never realised so many on here had it.
> 
> As a twenty year old male I find it pretty crippling mentally. I've had it since I was 15 and didn't enjoy m teenage years at all, especially in school.. And I'm now an insecure wreck, hence why I'm working on getting fit and having a nice physique.
> 
> Anyone else find it hard emotionally or just me as im younger


i went through days where i couldnt leave the house. def concentrate on the positives, as u say, getting fit and having a great physique x x


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Go to a Chinese herbal shop. They will have some natural remedies for this.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ome more good info here. Where abouts does eveyone get it. Mine is elbows, ankles mainly and few little bits here and there !


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> ome more good info here. Where abouts does eveyone get it. Mine is elbows, ankles mainly and few little bits here and there !


mainly my back.but have got it in my hair and eyebrows but i descoverd a thing called betamouse.one day of rubbing this on my head or eyebrows and im clear for over a month.ask ur doctor for it its great.pitty doesnt work on the body tho


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Had it on my elbow but it cleared naturally, they say stress makes it worse so chill out


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Ive got full scalp coverage.

On my back ive got 25 - 30 twenty and fifty pence piece sizes plaques

On my front ive got 2 plaques the size of my palms

Upper arms, couple 50p size plauqes

starting to get it on mu upper back legs..

Pubic bone area

groin

it sucks! Because of It i have stress and anxiety.... which then fuels it and i develop more... its a vicious cycle!

I find if i cut out dairy and booze its not agrivated as much


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

lxm said:


> Ive got full scalp coverage.
> 
> On my back ive got 25 - 30 twenty and fifty pence piece sizes plaques
> 
> ...


cut them out then.... if its getting u down that bad then u gotta do what u can to get it to go. a clean diet i honestly believe will help x x


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> cut them out then.... if its getting u down that bad then u gotta do what u can to get it to go. a clean diet i honestly believe will help x x


x2

It's not suprising that a clean diet benefits health in general.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> x2
> 
> It's not suprising that a clean diet benefits health in general.


high 5 to that!! x x


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> high 5 to that!! x x


Hiiiiigh five (Borat voice)


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I have cut them out! stopped eating dairy directly about three months ago... and drink maybe twice a year!

I found whilst on keto (no carbs, no cheese) it really helped.

im currently 7minutes in the box for PUVA (taking the tablets) patches are all salmon pink and smooth now! yay!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I read a health book by Jason Vale who used to be covered in this condition over 90% of his body, he is positive cutting out dairy changed his life and cleaned up the condition to almost zero.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Im going to cut out the dary completely!

I still have mayo now and then.. and a little cheese! suppose these could be holding me back!


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

very interesting about the dairy


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I could not cut dairy all together. them main stapple of a good diet is eggs and milk. Queenie do you still have it and where abouts ?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Right well im 95% clear now with this light treatment!

Just scalp which hasnt cleared due to hair blocking out the light-treatment... my quality of life has tripled since ive started the light threapy.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Has psoriasis for years, eventually got psoriatic arthritis, light treatment is excellent, but by for the most effective treatment has been methotrexate, a very strong medication with its own side effects but clears up those plaques quick i take 25mg per week along with injectable enbrel, works wonders but harsh drugs.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Something that works great is tar treatment you can get this from you GP; apply to your skin and it acts to slow down skin growth and in turn helps improve psoriasis greatly


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

cheese graters are good for an itch.

have you considered herbal remedies?


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

Dovobet works well for a bit, can only use it a month at a time because of its skin thinning properties. It also costs 5 times as much as dovonex so you have to fight to get it off the doc. I have just bought m-folia products to try. There have been articles in the papers. Google it. I have also just built a little UV lamp like they have in the hospitals.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I havn't read all the posts on this thread, but have you tried avoiding what the Chinese call 'hot food'. In Acupuncture, alot of skin complaints are caused by the accumulation of too much heat in the body. This 'heat' is derived from eating red meat, & a whole load of other stuff. It makes sense some of it. Hope you find the answer.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

NakedGuy said:


> Dovobet works well for a bit, can only use it a month at a time because of its skin thinning properties. It also costs 5 times as much as dovonex so you have to fight to get it off the doc. I have just bought m-folia products to try. There have been articles in the papers. Google it. I have also just built a little UV lamp like they have in the hospitals.


Im in scotland mate.. we get free perscriptions thanks to the english taxpayer


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

Dovobet is the most effective topical treatment for Psoriasis. There are a few good oral treatments your dermatologist can prescribe if your skin does not respond to ointment. I've been through them all over the past 30 years. For the past 5 years I have been on bi weekly injections called Entaracept, they are immuno suppressants and are the most effective treatment I've ever had.

Suppressing the immune system appears to clear up Psoriasis in all trials.

Psoriasis is not dry skin neither is it anything similar to eczema. psoriasis is simply the skin cells growing,dying and shedding at a far faster rate than normal skin cells.

I've had severe psoriasis since I was a kid. I feel for any of you who have it. I hope y'all get cleared up. The best way to do that is by a visit to a dermatologist at your nearest hospital. Bypass your GP, unless he studied dermatology in depth.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I love dovonex cream.. Works best out of them all for me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

retro.just started reading the post.i have had psoriasis since the age of 2, i am now 41! i have it on my knees,elbows and knuckles.i currently use diprosalic and have done for the last 10 years.

what i find works best for me is the sun and salt water,also when ever i do a low dose of test i find that the skin becomes oily and this also helps.i was also wondering if any of the other ukmuscle members with psoriasis have ever used malanotan.my thought on this is that psoriasis affects the derma layer so melanotan with a few goes on a sunbed could be an answer to help clear the area!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Totalrebuild said:


> Dovobet is the most effective topical treatment for Psoriasis. There are a few good oral treatments your dermatologist can prescribe if your skin does not respond to ointment. I've been through them all over the past 30 years. For the past 5 years I have been on bi weekly injections called Entaracept, they are immuno suppressants and are the most effective treatment I've ever had.
> 
> Suppressing the immune system appears to clear up Psoriasis in all trials.
> 
> ...


Like wise a combination of entaracept and especially methotrexate and im pretty much clear of psoriasis!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

mtx has some nasty sides ive heard and read... My GP funnily enough is a family friend, and she told me when visiting the house not to go near, not worth it...


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

lxm said:


> mtx has some nasty sides ive heard and read... My GP funnily enough is a family friend, and she told me when visiting the house not to go near, not worth it...


Yes methotrexate is a serious medication and i get monitored closely but i also got psoriatic arthritis so it was a choice of not being able to walk or some nasty sides from the methotrexate! I chose the side effects and now i have no pain in my feet or back!


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

had phosriasis on back of neck for yrs.. since accutane is cleared it up and not come back.. amazing stuff


----------

